# White bass fishing



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

:GEvery year I go white bass fishing in the sandusky for the run. I alway catch alot of fish. But why isnt there a limit of white bass you can keep?


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

walleyeguy19 said:


> :GEvery year I go white bass fishing in the sandusky for the run. I alway catch alot of fish. But why isnt there a limit of white bass you can keep?


That's a good question because I go after them too but don't keep them. However, there are times when you get into schools of them you can catch 20-40 easy.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I think its because they have such a high turnover rate kinda like bluegill.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Brian.Smith said:


> I think its because they have such a high turnover rate kinda like bluegill.


thats what i figured


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

For the same reason there is no limit on cockroaches! ...but at least they taste better (now watch the I like walleye because it tastes like chicken guys turn up their nose).


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have tryed white bass an it dont tasted bad


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I personally do like whitebass better then walleye. They taste better, and do not have the fish taste like walleye. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

What irritates me about guys keeping white bass is that I see the same guys...day after day...hauling a stringer of 75 up the bank. While well within the law...I don't see the point. 

If you keep 50 white bass on a stringer in 60 degree water on a 80 degree day for 8 hours...they are going to taste like garbage. 

To each his own, but to watch the parade of white bass on a good day tells me that there are helluva lot of people with full freezers! LOL


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Slogdog said:


> For the same reason there is no limit on cockroaches! ...but at least they taste better (now watch the I like walleye because it tastes like chicken guys turn up their nose).


Thats funny stuff. Thanks True though. Sorry but eating white bass is kinda like eating oatmeal. Flavor it up all you want but its still mush Fun to catch though Not meant to start a pissing match. Just an opinion


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

BFG said:


> What irritates me about guys keeping white bass is that I see the same guys...day after day...hauling a stringer of 75 up the bank. While well within the law...I don't see the point.
> 
> If you keep 50 white bass on a stringer in 60 degree water on a 80 degree day for 8 hours...they are going to taste like garbage.
> 
> To each his own, but to watch the parade of white bass on a good day tells me that there are helluva lot of people with full freezers! LOL


You gotta know alot of those fish end up in the garden too. What a waste of a good fishes life.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

What irritates me about guys keeping white bass is that I see the same guys...day after day...hauling a stringer of 75 up the bank. While well within the law...I don't see the point.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=169221#ixzz1IC2jTHPh

Whats the difference when the perch are hitting on the lake and guys are going out all week with limits each day. I will travel 2x this year to fill the freezer, my daughters love whittes they are very mild fish.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Brian.Smith said:


> What irritates me about guys keeping white bass is that I see the same guys...day after day...hauling a stringer of 75 up the bank. While well within the law...I don't see the point.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=169221#ixzz1IC2jTHPh
> 
> Whats the difference when the perch are hitting on the lake and guys are going out all week with limits each day. I will travel 2x this year to fill the freezer, my daughters love whittes they are very mild fish.


I catch them frequently throughout the summer, but have never tried them. maybe I will keep one or two this year, to try.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The key to whites is handling the fish. Get them on ice soon as you leave the river and get them home. Fillet them soon as you get home and into the vacuum sealer, just to stay fresh longer.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

BFG said:


> What irritates me about guys keeping white bass is that I see the same guys...day after day...hauling a stringer of 75 up the bank. While well within the law...I don't see the point.
> 
> If you keep 50 white bass on a stringer in 60 degree water on a 80 degree day for 8 hours...they are going to taste like garbage.
> 
> To each his own, but to watch the parade of white bass on a good day tells me that there are helluva lot of people with full freezers! LOL




I agree , just like any other fish , there is a difference between a good day fishing and being greedy/wasteful. Just because they are there and its legal dont mean its a good idea.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> I agree , just like any other fish , there is a difference between a good day fishing and being greedy/wasteful. Just because they are there and its legal dont mean its a good idea.


Well said....


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget to cut the red meat away. We have a limit of 30 down here on the Ohio river and I hardly ever see anyone keep them. They've started biting down here the last few days


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess it's all a matter of personal taste. I made my kids poor mans lobster one Day (which is sheepshead cubed then boiled and dipped in cocktail sauce) and they loved it. It did taste a little like lobster.I would have never eaten it ,I use my kids as guinee pigs for all this stuff.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I guess it's all a matter of personal taste. I made my kids poor mans lobster one Day (which is sheepshead cubed then boiled and dipped in cocktail sauce) and they loved it. It did taste a little like lobster.I would have never eaten it ,I use my kids as guinee pigs for all this stuff.


I have done that as well friend looked at me like I was retarded when I caught a big a$$ sheephead one night cat fishing in Sandusky bay. Cut the two strips of meat off both sides boil about 45 sec's chill and enjoy he couldn't believe how good it was (I like to dip mine in some garlic butter)


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Daveo76 said:


> Don't forget to cut the red meat away. We have a limit of 30 down here on the Ohio river and I hardly ever see anyone keep them. They've started biting down here the last few days


Dang that's a nice one, did you measure it?


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

That a nice White Bass...Where are you at????


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Greenup dam on the Ohio River. Didn't measure but thats the size they've been running the last few days. I usually post on the Striper/ Hybrid? White Bass forum . Probably 15-17 " A couple lbs maybe


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

I always hear about "getting them on ice immediately" but I can't say I have personal experience that this works or doesn't. WB isn't in the league of walleye (or crappie...mmmmmm crappie) and I wouldn't grill them with some butter, but I'll bread and deep fry WB ALL DAY LONG (literally, all day long!).

I also have heard people who eat catfish say they won't eat WB. That's crazy. They are way better than cats.


----------



## grubbz (Feb 8, 2010)

When I'm done fishing, I don't mind cleaning around 8 fish, who wants to clean 70? I guess if I only went fishing once a year I would just to fill the freezer, but I would rather go 10 times and only keep and clean 7 fish each time. Plus, I can fish longer when I know I don't have to spend an hour cleaning fish when I get home. You know how it its, take as many as you can, and then wonder why there are none left.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

When on average is the Sandusky run and does it have to be the river or the bay?

I use to fish inside the CEI Power Plant area but the cops kick you out now because of the dam terrorists.

I have a 19 foot starcraft.


I believe the no limit thing is because they are such prolific breeders. Sometimes out on Erie near the evening you can see so many make the water boil that it looks like a small island.

I keep as many as I can get because each September we have a family reunion / fish fry. I put them on ice when caught just like perch. Then after fileting, into vac bags. To deep fry, roll in flour first the dip in egg the dip in Panko bread crumbs. Never mushy.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

419deerhunter said:


> I have done that as well friend looked at me like I was retarded when I caught a big a$$ sheephead one night cat fishing in Sandusky bay. Cut the two strips of meat off both sides boil about 45 sec's chill and enjoy he couldn't believe how good it was (I like to dip mine in some garlic butter)


That is a great tasty way. All you get is those two nice strips because of the bug hollow cavity. In addition to the garlic butter sometimes, I dip mine in a chunky roasted garlic mustard I get at an Amish store.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

walleyeguy19 said:


> I have tryed white bass an it dont tasted bad


Yikes


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't wait to catch some WB and eat them. White Perch are great too (if you ice them soon after caught). It must be about placing them on ice. Sheephead that have been packed in ice are delicious also - but greasy if you don't remove that grey waxy fat. It's got to be the ice-packing in the Cooler that makes those 3 types of fish tasty.


----------



## geo12167 (Mar 16, 2011)

Have any White Bass Started coming into the Maumee yet or is it still too early?


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never done the WB run. What set-ups do you guys use to catch? What do they go for? Do you just fish like you do for sm and lm bass? Also how long does the run usually last?


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

geo12167 said:


> Have any White Bass Started coming into the Maumee yet or is it still too early?


I have not seen any yet usually dont see any until water is above 55 and usually just a few scouts but they can show up overnight.Downsize your walleye tackle to catch them...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> White Perch are great too (if you ice them soon after caught). It must be about placing them on ice. .


My family has a cabin in Maine and we catch white perch and fry them up all the time. I personally think they are delicious. Never tried throwing em on ice though. They ususally just go in the bottom of the boat cause when they are hitting, you can't even keep your line in the water. Might just empty a bag of ice in the bottom of the boat next time!!!


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

FishinNate34 said:


> I've never done the WB run. What set-ups do you guys use to catch? What do they go for? Do you just fish like you do for sm and lm bass? Also how long does the run usually last?


use two 1/16 ounce jig heads put them 12inch apart. Put white or orange or ever green 1 inch twister tails white is the best. There are alot of other ways but this is the mosted effective.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Use a three way swivel and tie one leader about 8" long and the other one about 12" long. 1/16 or 1/8 ounce jigs depending on current. I usually will start with a red/white tail on the bottom and a chartreuse on top.

Kill every white perch you catch. They are an invasive and they eat walleye and yellow perch eggs.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I like using rooster tails, white and tiger fire. I have always had good luck with those 2 colors, but when the run is in full swing I don't think it matters much what u throw at them.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Rooster tails and Beetle spins get crushed when nothing else seems to work.


----------

